# وقود الايثانول



## سمير شربك (18 مارس 2010)

ماهو وقود الإيتانول :​الإيثانول هو وقود بديلة مصنوعة من المواد الأولية الزراعية مثل قصب السكر والذرة والبطاطس والشعير وعباد الشمس وغيرها في العالم من الطلب المتزايد على الطاقة وتناقص سريع من الوقود الأحفوري ، والايثانول ويجري الاعتراف استبدال وقود البنزين. والسبب الأكثر وضوحا لهذا لأن وقود الايثانول هي مورد سريع المتجددة التي يمكن ان تنتج معظم البلدان.​كفاءة وقود الايثانول ​وقود الايثانول يمكن استخدامها في شكل نقي انها تتركز (E100) أو أنه يمكن الجمع بين أي من البنزين في النسب المئوية. الإيثانول لديه انخفاض انتاج الطاقة من البنزين ، حوالي 34 ٪ أقل من الطاقة للغالون الواحد ، والذي من شأنه أن يؤدي في أقل ميلا للغالون الواحد ، ولكن خلط وقود الايثانول مع البنزين ستجعل من آثار أصغر. وعلى سبيل المثال E10 (خليط من 10 ٪ من الايثانول والبنزين 90 ٪) لن يكون لها سوى الحد من 3 ٪ في انتاج الطاقة حتى لو كان لديك ميلا في الغالون الحالية لالبنزين النقي هو 33 ميلا ، وذلك باستخدام E10 سوف أعطيك ما يقرب من 32 ميلا في الغالون.لك هذه النسب هي مهمة و عند ذ النظر في أسعار الوقود الخاص بك. ألف غالون من الغاز بسعر 3.00 دولار هو نفسه مع جالون من E100 بسعر 1.98 دولار. ​الباحثون اليوم على تصميم محركات الايثانول القائمة التي من شأنها زيادة كفاءة وقود الايثانول. كما الإيثانول لديه أوكتان أعلى تصنيف من البنزين ، وزيادة نسبة الضغط وتغيير توقيت شرارة سوف تزيد بشكل كبير من انتاج الطاقة الذي من شأنه أن يؤدي إلى تحسين كفاءة الوقود. ​لماذا تستخدم وقود الايثانول؟​واحدة من المنافع الرئيسية لاستخدام وقود الايثانول هو على البيئة. المحركات التي تعمل على وقود الايثانول النقي لا emmit أي غازات الاحتباس الحراري. حرق وقود الايثانول مع الأكسجين ونظيفة لا تنتج سوى ثاني أكسيد الكربون والماء كما انها من قبل المنتج. ​الإيثانول هو مصدر الطاقة المتجددة وينتج من المحاصيل الزراعية التي يمكن أن يكون لها أي بلد. باستخدام وقود الايثانول من شأنه خفض اعتمادنا على الوقود الأحفوري المستورد.
​


----------



## عبر الشرق (28 مايو 2011)

هل يمكن تحويل الميتانول الى ايتانول ؟


----------

